# Malawi Mbuna Species identification



## ikonangelf (Jul 29, 2012)

Can anyone identify this Malawi Mbuna species? 
ALSO can you tell me if it's a male or female? (My OB Peacock just spit out fry who look exactly like this little one)


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Can't see the image.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I can see the pic but can't help on an ID, sorry.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Sorry, the fish looks really vague, doesn't look like anything in that pic.

Does the fish ever turn blue? The bars ever get distinct? Is there color or bars in the dorsal fin?


----------



## ikonangelf (Jul 29, 2012)

Well, it has an orange blaze along the top fin. Does get black stripes occasionally and is orange along the bottom. No striping on his tail fin.


----------



## ikonangelf (Jul 29, 2012)

For anyone's interest, I've been informed that this fish is a Labidochromis sp. Hongi Island. Subdominant males will normally display a drab brownish purple coloration with some orange or yellow highlights. I bought him at the same time I bought my other Hongi who is much more boldly colored.

Thank you to all for taking a look and attempting to help.


----------



## frdimitry00 (Dec 26, 2015)

could you help me to identify this mbuna male

DSC01586.JPG


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Hybrid.

Is there a reason you're posting in another member's thread?


----------



## Randymc5 (Dec 9, 2015)

Looks like yellow top mabamba


----------

